# Alguien tiene un osiloscopio uni-t?



## garibo (Sep 6, 2011)

Hola estoy por comprar un osiloscopio marca uni-t UTD2025C,alg de ustedes tiene uno? quiero saber si es buena marca.

saludos


----------

